# Elk Meat



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I put an ad on CraigsList every week in hopes of scoring venny for my sensitive pups. I just got a call about some Elk Meat so would like some opinions on it. I talked to a good friend about if it is lean and he said yes, but I would still feel more comfortable with input here before I drive out to get it. 

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chimo says it is absolutely 100% not safe for any dog until HE has thoroughly sampled it. He says the same thing about the Venny necks too soooooooo.....

Elk meat is fine for dogs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqChimo says it is absolutely 100% not safe for any dog until HE has thoroughly sampled it. He says the same thing about the Venny necks too soooooooo.....
> 
> Elk meat is fine for dogs.


But it needs to come through Oregon for Dante to test first....


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

yummmmm I'd like some elk meat for myself


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

You are all too funny!! Thanks for your help









The guy said it was a few packs of steaks, and a few packs of something else...I doubt it will even be enough to bother plugging in my freezer. But he did say they still have one more hunting trip this year and he will give me whatever they don't use







(Elk and venny







)


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Picked up the elk meat today YAY!! The dogs are eating some elk steak right now









Then this afternoon I got another email for more! I am not sure about this elk meat tho...the guy said there is sausage in it, and the first thing I thought was pork sausage, and pork is kinda fatty isn't it? My dogs get very nasty diarrhea when they eat fat. I am still going to go get it and see what is in it when I get there. This guy is also going to call his brother and see if he has any venny or elk to toss in too
















This first trip to get meat produced about 8 packages, so I didn't bother plugging in my big freezer, but I might get enough to warrant it by tomorrow!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

If it is mixed with pork it will be a little fattier, but it would depend on how much pork is used in the mix (50/50, 80/20, 90/10). Elk is very very lean, so it might just be enough to balance it out. If it is sausage though, it may be seasoned...I don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you GSDLove! I am going to proceed with caution on the elk with sausage! I Sometimes think that I am too cautious, but would rather be safe than sorry! 

Their elk steak went down good last night but I will have to wait till daylight to see how it came back out. Have my fingers crossed that it was all good! They didn't get a lot of it so I didn't overload them. Those steaks were huge so they split half of one to start









I am hoping that they manage to round up some venny before I get there. Would be nice to have a little variety but beggars can't be picky I guess!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Had to skip the elk meat for the most part because it was 10% fat; the guy said he used elk fat, but still it had sausge in it and I am sure it had spices too. I also got some fish(cod) but it is going in the trash~freezer burnt/ 2yrs old *shudder* (I don't care for fish myself) so this was a bum trip. There was 1 pack of elk sirlion and one pack of vennt steak in there so that is al I am keeping. Hopefully these new friends willall get something soon and share what they don't use.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Now I am excited! A guy just called me and he has venny from last year and bones from this year!! He is 20 minutes away, and I will go get it later this morning. Plus my friend knows someone that is saving his bones from this years Elk. So now my dogs will have Elk, meat and bones, and venny, leat and bones!

Off to study how I will be feeding them all of this!


----------

